# New (to me) Bianchi - PICS!



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Picked up a used Trofeo from the LBS Saturday for $200, Dedacciai steel lugged, Campy Mirage with Miche cranks. Not sure of the dates but it has Campy hubs with Campy Montreal '56 Rims. The bike looked like it was ridden for a year and put away, really nice shape. I replaced the cables and tires with new ones just to be on the safe side. Even has the original Mirage brake pads.

$200 OTD, how did I do? Anybody know more info on this bike?


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

seems like a wicked deal for $200


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SuperSlow said:


> seems like a wicked deal for $200


+1..amazing deal for $200


----------



## Trofeo Rosso (Mar 25, 2011)

Are those the original pedals? I just picked up a lightly used trofeo ($80) but there's no way the pedals are original. Curious what came on it originally. Will probably try and locate a set once I know what should be there.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's a lot of bike for USD 200. If it was Celeste I guess you'd have had to pay double.


----------

